# amano shrimp questions



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

so i was on a trip with my dad and we stopped by a petsmart to pick up food for my dog.

i moseyed over to the fish section and what do i see? amano shrimp!! i was planning on ordering them online, but here they were. i bought all five in the tank (the salesgirl wrote them up as ghosts instead of amano.......)

anyway, i acclimated them to my tank, and they're doing great! scuttling around, ravenously scooping substrate into their mouths and spitting it out. i assume they're looking for food. 

questions:

1) other tank inhabitants are a school of 5 skirt tetras and a lone oto. i'm not worried about the oto, but after releasing the shrimp into my tank, my elderly, cantankerous white skirt made a few nip-dives at a shrimp. granted, he does that to everyone, the shrimp are too big to actually fit in his mouth, and the shrimp scuttled away unharmed, but should i be concerned?

2) i have a plentiful amount of matted hair algae on the substrate. will they feast on this? *please say yess...*


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

The tetra will be fine it wont hurt the shrimp and yes the amano shrimp eat most types of algae.


----------

